# SQL Abfrage für einen bestimmten Monat



## MultiStorm (2. März 2008)

Ich möchte Datensätze für einen Bestimmten Monat abfragen.
Aber mir ist nicht ganz Klar wie das per SQL gemacht wird.

bei einem textfeld würde es mit Like Datum = '%.02.2007' gehen 
aber Like und Datumsfelder scheinen nicht zusammen zu passen ...

Außerdem handelt es sich bei meinem Datenfeld um DateTime

Also ich möchte wirklich nur Daten für einen Belibiegen Monat abfragen .....

Kann mir einer sagen wie das in SQL aussehen würde ...

MFG

PS. ich weis das das bestimmt ein basic ist, aber ich habe in meinen Büchern keine Brauchbare Lösung gefunden .....


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (3. März 2008)

Hi,

dafür gibt es die Funktion MONTH():


```
SELECT ...
   WHERE MONTH(datumsfeld) = 3
```

beschränkt die Auswahl z.B. auf März.

LG


----------



## Klein0r (3. März 2008)

Alle Funktionen zur Datums und Zeitbehandung findest du hier:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/date-and-time-functions.html


----------

